# Mental game



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Where do I get one of those? Does Walmart sell them? All kidding aside I have hit a slump in tournaments. Not at all in practice. Actually shooting best scores of my life in practice and in leagues. Go to the tournament and all goes out the window. I know I make it bigger then it is and put too much pressure on the score but it's hard not to when you only can go to a handful every year. What has worked for other is what I'm asking for.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If you're letting score get in the way of shooting the shot, you've answered your own question. Apparently you don't trust your shot enough to shoot it the way you know how and let the score take care of itself.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If you're letting score get in the way of shooting the shot, you've answered your own question. Apparently you don't trust your shot enough to shoot it the way you know how and let the score take care of itself. Easier said than done for sure. The world won't end if you miss one. The only thing I can guarantee is that if you worry about score, you're going to miss a few you wouldn't if you were more worried about how you shoot each shot rather than where they land.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

You must put your mind in the same place practice day and tourney day .
Learning to shoot 300s is only 10% of shooting 300s when it counts- 
Pro tip 54 - Change your practice -


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you ever read lanny basshams book on mental management named "with winning in mind"?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

WhitBri said:


> Where do I get one of those? Does Walmart sell them? All kidding aside I have hit a slump in tournaments. Not at all in practice. Actually shooting best scores of my life in practice and in leagues. Go to the tournament and all goes out the window. I know I make it bigger then it is and put too much pressure on the score but it's hard not to when you only can go to a handful every year. What has worked for other is what I'm asking for.


At home and at league (comfortable settings that you know) your relaxed and care free, don't really care what you score because you know you will score well. 

tournament setting ( not comfortable) Your worried about your score, which promotes Anxiety which causes Tension which is not conducive to good scoring. 

At tournaments I shoot some of my best scores when I don't really think I have a chance at all. 
Since I can't win and I am in last place anyway, I just shoot, trying to repeat my practiced routine and shoot my practiced good strong shot. Emphasis on shooting good strong shots, not my score, guess what happens?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Bees said:


> At home and at league (comfortable settings that you know) your relaxed and care free, don't really care what you score because you know you will score well.
> 
> tournament setting ( not comfortable) Your worried about your score, which promotes Anxiety which causes Tension which is not conducive to good scoring.
> 
> ...


I know what happens. You shoot great. So what/ how do you go about that when you know your scores are good enough. You do have a chance to win. Easy to say just don't care. Don't worry about scores.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

WhitBri said:


> I know what happens. You shoot great. So what/ how do you go about that when you know your scores are good enough. You do have a chance to win. Easy to say just don't care. Don't worry about scores.


If you don't shoot strong shots at the tournament.
you don't really have a chance to win!

Emphasis on shooting good strong shots 
shoot your shot, 
they will tell you when to start
You shoot your strong shot one arrow at a time
until they tell you to stop.
After awhile they will tell you how you did. 
you need to read some Terry Wunderle
If you shot good strong shots. 
the score will take care of itself.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Focus on process. You are basing your game on results - not process. If the process is the same, the results will be the same. You cant control the arrow once it leaves the bow. You can control "how" the arrow leaves the bow.

Do as many REPS as possible.

R: Reaching and repeating
E: Engagement
P: Purposefulness
S: Strong, Speedy Feedback.

I am in the same boat. Shot 300 57x in league (BHFS). Shot a 299 at state. Shot 56x in league again. Shot 49 at Sectionals. I feel my process is solidifying but it takes time.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

What you (we) need is a "Duh Switch". Flip it on when ever you're competing. Some guy by the name of Starnes designed the "duh switch".......... Word on the street is that he won't reveal the secret to using one and I'm not smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

lees focus on score, more focus on execution....the score will follow all by it's self, when the execution is good. the score is the race, the execution are the laps....you can lead the entire race and break down in the last lap and finish the race in last place. .....if your "engine" isn't prepared to last the distance of the race, you can't finish.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> What you (we) need is a "Duh Switch". Flip it on when ever you're competing. Some guy by the name of Starnes designed the "duh switch".......... Word on the street is that he won't reveal the secret to using one and I'm not smart enough to figure it out.


I bet is the "work in practice" and "play in the tournament" switch. To many of us "play in practice" and "work in the tournament". I found the switch, just cant figure out how to turn it on.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> I bet is the "work in practice" and "play in the tournament" switch. To many of us "play in practice" and "work in the tournament". I found the switch, just cant figure out how to turn it on.


Interesting way to put it. Makes a lot of sense. I'm my own worst enemy and have started to just approach the tournaments as what they're supposed to be anyways - FUN.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

ron w said:


> lees focus on score, more focus on execution....the score will follow all by it's self, when the execution is good. the score is the race, the execution are the laps....you can lead the entire race and break down in the last lap and finish the race in last place. .....if your "engine" isn't prepared to last the distance of the race, you can't finish.


Nice analogy.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I know I'm not alone dealing with this stuff. As much as I hate to admit it there is really nothing you guys can tell me that is going to make a difference. I know the answer. And that is change the way you think, which is tougher for me and the guys that struggle with this as its the way we are wired. Can it be done sure, atleast I hope so.
So what do you guys do to train this into you while you are shooting practice. I've heard some pros score everything. Should I be doing this, I am now, or should I be just focus of form. Or make up a new scoring system where I score based on shot execution not where the arrow lands?
Any ideas on this from the crowd?


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

WhitBri said:


> Thanks guys. I know I'm not alone dealing with this stuff. As much as I hate to admit it there is really nothing you guys can tell me that is going to make a difference. I know the answer. And that is change the way you think, which is tougher for me and the guys that struggle with this as its the way we are wired. Can it be done sure, atleast I hope so.
> So what do you guys do to train this into you while you are shooting practice. I've heard some pros score everything. Should I be doing this, I am now, or should I be just focus of form. Or make up a new scoring system where I score based on shot execution not where the arrow lands?
> Any ideas on this from the crowd?


Ding, ding, ding. What i did this year is start scoring my shots in league, not where the arrows land. Pretty awesome feeling when you can make 45 or 60 great shots. My goal is to make that number of good shots. Some times you make a good shot and it doesn't go in. It was still a well executed shot.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I keep my own score card and score my shots and my buddy scores the arrows.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

My tournament scores match my practice score pretty close. I also shoot games for score in practice. Face it, you are going to be shooting that way when it counts so why not practice that way. Obviously the pressure and nerves wont be the same, but they will be close. I shot NFAA state this last weekend and dropped a point the first day. Total brain malfunction. I knew I was out so the second day I just relaxed and shot with hardly any stress at all. I shot the same score with only two more Xs. Like others have said, I think the key is to shoot the game one arrow at a time, but it is impossible not to keep a running tally in your head. I think we just need to push it out when it is time for the shot an focus 100% on the shot. If a random thought pops into my head during the shot, I blow it almost every time.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

cbrunson said:


> My tournament scores match my practice score pretty close. I also shoot games for score in practice. Face it, you are going to be shooting that way when it counts so why not practice that way. Obviously the pressure and nerves wont be the same, but they will be close. I shot NFAA state this last weekend and dropped a point the first day. Total brain malfunction. I knew I was out so the second day I just relaxed and shot with hardly any stress at all. I shot the same score with only two more Xs. Like others have said, I think the key is to shoot the game one arrow at a time, but it is impossible not to keep a running tally in your head. I think we just need to push it out when it is time for the shot an focus 100% on the shot. If a random thought pops into my head during the shot, I blow it almost every time.


Exactly, you can't not keep track when you are shooting well. Not like we are talking about shooting 220 on a nfaa face. We are counting missed x's on one hand. I know what I'm shooting whether I keep score or not. I just have to get past the focus being that. Same thing happened to me, blew a 4 at state 4th end, shot great after that once I knew I was out of it. But I want to shoot that way the entire game when I am in it.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

WhitBri said:


> Exactly, you can't not keep track when you are shooting well. Not like we are talking about shooting 220 on a nfaa face. We are counting missed x's on one hand. I know what I'm shooting whether I keep score or not. I just have to get past the focus being that. Same thing happened to me, blew a 4 at state 4th end, shot great after that once I knew I was out of it. But I want to shoot that way the entire game when I am in it.


I was told by “one” who knows very well, that those one arrow flops get better with more experience shooting tournaments. You have the shot down. Just gotta shoot the whole game with the jitters a few more times until you get it. Kinda like getting that first 300 in practice. Once you get over the hump, it’s on to the next benchmark. I’m always shooting for Xs. Even after a dropped point, I’m still trying to finish with a high X count. Keep the pressure on. Otherwise I think it will only be worse the next time.


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> What you (we) need is a "Duh Switch". Flip it on when ever you're competing. Some guy by the name of Starnes designed the "duh switch".......... Word on the street is that he won't reveal the secret to using one and I'm not smart enough to figure it out.



That's funny right there :wink:


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you ever thought about practicing or setting up your practice like a tournament? Eg. Timing setup, scoring, other archers firing off arrows in close proximity? Practicing in as close to tournament settings will make shooting tournaments easier and less stressful. 

Do you do anything in your shot sequence that helps calm yor anxiety? One or two deep breaths before you lift your bow. I do the deep breathing before I lift my bow between each shot. It's probably one of the best things you can do to help steady yourself and calm your anxiety. Pretty much every athlete that needs steady nerves and the smallest movement can mean th difference between getting the shot in or not does the deep breathing technique. Try it, if you're not using it already.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

A guy just asked something very similar in the General Archery section in regards to 3D and I'm sure it's the exact same problem.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

You need a plan...

Practice with your plan, it's sounds complicated but it's easy.

How do you practice, you should practice just like your competing same mindset. Focus is where it's at, only shoot good shots. Score every single arrow you shoot, if you miss one forget it. Only thing that matters is the shot your shooting now.


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

I was just going to say what xavier102772 said. The missing factor in practice is pressure, right? Come up with a way to put pressure on yourself so you get more used to it. I shoot in front of my wife at the end of each practice session, four arrows at whatever target and range she chooses, and if I miss at all I have to do some housework, or buy dinner, etc. I also try to practice completely clearing my mind to focus on the shot sequence. We'll see how that works this year...


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

truth be told, it is "a plan", that usually gets you in trouble...... 
you go to a tournament with a plan to shoot well and you spend the entire tournament evaluating your shooting, as to whether you are "up to your plan" or not. leave the plans at home when you shoot a tournament and shoot each shot,..... individually..... as good as you can.
use that "plan" to work on your shooting during practice, when you are supposed to evaluate your shooting.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ron w said:


> truth be told, it is "a plan", that usually gets you in trouble......
> you go to a tournament with a plan to shoot well and you spend the entire tournament evaluating your shooting, as to whether you are "up to your plan" or not. leave the plans at home when you shoot a tournament and shoot each shot,..... individually..... as good as you can.
> use that "plan" to work on your shooting during practice, when you are supposed to evaluate your shooting.


I believe that is what slingshot was saying. 

I am pretty sure that anybody here that claims they can go shoot a tournament without thinking about the game while they are shooting it, is full of crap. You may not know or care how many you've missed if you've missed a bunch of shots, but you damn sure know if you haven't missed one yet. That starts to build more pressure as the game goes on.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

very true,
but you don't need a plan to know whether you've missed or not. having that plan in your head eating at your bad shots, is a good recipe for making more bad shots, because it devaluates your shooting. entering with an attitude you're going to "do as good as you can", is what you should have, because it keeps your shot process in a "positive" state of mind.
I suppose you could say we are saying the same thing with different words.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Alright here is the practice plan. I bought a tally counter. Going to shoot games just like I would at tourney score and all but going to start tallying the good shots based on execution at the line not at the target. And attempt to focus on the number of good shots in a game and increase this number


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

ron w said:


> truth be told, it is "a plan", that usually gets you in trouble......
> you go to a tournament with a plan to shoot well and you spend the entire tournament evaluating your shooting, as to whether you are "up to your plan" or not. leave the plans at home when you shoot a tournament and shoot each shot,..... individually..... as good as you can.
> use that "plan" to work on your shooting during practice, when you are supposed to evaluate your shooting.


I was referring to practice....,

Most people practice without purpose, if you only take good shots it will not change when your competing. 

You don't need to try to shoot an x you just do it. Why because you shoot x's that's how you need to think. No self doubt or hoping to do well, you just go and do what you do. That's how you need to practice. 

When your competing you don't think about any thing but the process of good shots. Not form or release or anchor or anything else. That's what training and practice are for.

You have two options, you can control the situation or you can let it control you. If your not shooting your average while competing this is why. 

You won't win every shoot, but as long as your only shooting good shots your still winning.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

WhitBri said:


> Alright here is the practice plan. I bought a tally counter. Going to shoot games just like I would at tourney score and all but going to start tallying the good shots based on execution at the line not at the target. And attempt to focus on the number of good shots in a game and increase this number


Great plan. :grin:

I poke dots in the paper for misses and for keeping track of the ends. Easy to do and requires no more equipment.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

WhitBri said:


> Alright here is the practice plan. I bought a tally counter. Going to shoot games just like I would at tourney score and all but going to start tallying the good shots based on execution at the line not at the target. And attempt to focus on the number of good shots in a game and increase this number


Tally counter is a great idea. I've always wanted to track good shots at a shoot, but never had the discipline to follow through with writing it on paper after every end. Having that thing in your pocket would make it a ton easier.

Might get a few odd looks from guys when they realize you're playing in your pocket on every end


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

OK, yes ...practice with a plan, absolutely. the reason we practice with the same importance as we put on our shooting at a tournament, scoring each and every shot we make. the only deviation should be when we work on something within our shot process that needs fixing, and then that plan should be transferred to shooting at the 10 yard bale, where we can also work on the bridge at the same time, because it is that bridge that needs to fit into what we are fixing.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

WhitBri said:


> Alright here is the practice plan. I bought a tally counter. Going to shoot games just like I would at tourney score and all but going to start tallying the good shots based on execution at the line not at the target. And attempt to focus on the number of good shots in a game and increase this number


 very similar to having a buddy time our shots to record which shot timing produces an x, to establish our most common shot window time. most likely, that "most common shot window timing" that produces the X at the target, is also the shot that is best executed at the line.

i'm sure there will be a guy or two that comes along now, and tells me the arrow is on it's own once it leaves the bow, so how can what you do at the bow, control where the arrow lands.....heh, heh .....ignorance, just plain ignorance.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ron w said:


> very similar to having a buddy time our shots to record which shot timing produces an x, to establish our most common shot window time. most likely, that "most common shot window timing" that produces the X at the target, is also the shot that is best executed at the line.
> 
> i'm sure there will be a guy or two that comes along now, and tells me the arrow is on it's own once it leaves the bow, so how can what you do at the bow, control where the arrow lands.....heh, heh .....ignorance, just plain ignorance.


Video.
freeze frame analysis
exactly

Test
verify
quantify
document
analyze
repeat


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ron w said:


> very similar to having a buddy time our shots to record which shot timing produces an x, to establish our most common shot window time. most likely, that "most common shot window timing" that produces the X at the target, is also the shot that is best executed at the line.


With all due respect, that sounds like a recipe for inducing target panic. There's a big difference between recognizing a shot window and trying to time shots.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

To be brief..... A big part of my "mental state" for competition is to NOT think about archery. I work my butt off during practice. I try different things in practice. I'm thinking and focusing very hard in practice. Probably too much at times and I have to gear it back and "practice" my tournament "mind set" at times.

When I go to the tournament I don't think. I simply shoot and chat. I have conversations but I don't get really involved in those conversations, i.e. I don't think about the topic. It's just banter. I don't really "think" about anything. Rude people don't register with me. Loud noises don't make me flinch or jump. Some folks like to try and "get in your head" but it doesn't work with me as I don't pay attention to what they are saying or doing. I may not even realize they are trying to distract me. In other words, I'm in "lala land" and on a good day I'm in a "zone". That place where you can drop X's and then shoot 20 straight inside/out X's. You have shot clean for the entire game and you don't seem to feel any pressure or even notice........... Some folks (Starnes) call it flipping the "duh switch".


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> To be brief..... A big part of my "mental state" for competition is to NOT think about archery. I work my butt off during practice. I try different things in practice. I'm thinking and focusing very hard in practice. Probably too much at times and I have to gear it back and "practice" my tournament "mind set" at times.
> 
> When I go to the tournament I don't think. I simply shoot and chat. I have conversations but I don't get really involved in those conversations, i.e. I don't think about the topic. It's just banter. I don't really "think" about anything. Rude people don't register with me. Loud noises don't make me flinch or jump. Some folks like to try and "get in your head" but it doesn't work with me as I don't pay attention to what they are saying or doing. I may not even realize they are trying to distract me. In other words, I'm in "lala land" and on a good day I'm in a "zone". That place where you can drop X's and then shoot 20 straight inside/out X's. You have shot clean for the entire game and you don't seem to feel any pressure or even notice........... Some folks (Starnes) call it flipping the "duh switch".



Some people just find it easier to get there...maybe it's the shorter distance they need to travel? 

I started shooting target to help me learn to calm down in a hunting situation. You want to see a jittery, nervous, upside down wreck, find me in the woods with an elk in bow range. There are so many reasons I end up there: "Shot of a lifetime", "have to make this shot", "never going to see a bull like this again", "I hope I don't miss again". Totally different feel when I straddle a line, though the mental aspect does lock me up often enough. Heck, I was fortunate enough to shoot a 150"+ whitetail and didn't get all nuts.

Guys that are talking about zoning out (like Kstig), and trusting the shot process and KNOWING you will shoot a great arrow are pointing down a sunny trail with a rainbow (and a pot o' gold?) at the end. Someone also mentioned fun. Great little 3 letter word. When you are out having fun shooting, its amazing how much better the score is. My goal is to follow that trail to a big arse elk...as they seem to be my nemesis (Kstig might be able to tell some stories, but he won't cause that's not the kind of guy he is). 

Someone mentioned it in another thread, but not here yet (that I saw), but for every end of arrows you shoot, you should be shooting double that mentally. Before every shot, visualize what the end result WILL be. Visualize the arrow driving home. That comes from With Winning in Mind. Positive mental imagery is undeniably powerful in getting your head right to succeed in many aspects of life (every?). The whitetail on my wall is a testament to that. I shot that deer 3 or four times before the bow was ever drawn.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

If I go into la la mode, I start thinking about other things. My brain doesn't just shut off. I'll start thinking about a new boat or work or something else. When that happens, I start missing a lot more. Kinda the same as thinking about where your going to put that new plaque if you win. I have to stay focused on the shot. I believe that it works for some, but not for me. I'm not talking about stressing over the shot, but definitely keeping my head in it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Some people just find it easier to get there...maybe it's the shorter distance they need to travel?
> 
> I started shooting target to help me learn to calm down in a hunting situation. You want to see a jittery, nervous, upside down wreck, find me in the woods with an elk in bow range. There are so many reasons I end up there: "Shot of a lifetime", "have to make this shot", "never going to see a bull like this again", "I hope I don't miss again". Totally different feel when I straddle a line, though the mental aspect does lock me up often enough. Heck, I was fortunate enough to shoot a 150"+ whitetail and didn't get all nuts.
> 
> ...


Ryan, I know what its like to shoot "while internally stressed/pressured"! After averaging 58+ X's one indoor season the following season I was only shooting a 300 about every third game. Needless to say my confidence was not what it had been. I really don't know exactly how to do it but we have to put the past into the past and focus on just the little piece of the road (piece of a shot). The road never ends but at some point it gets smoother and not so stressful to travel. Visualize that bull every time you draw your bow and the X is where you need to hit. Of course on an elk you only need to be somewhat close to the X! Put it in his ribs we'll get him......... 

BTW, I really don't trust my shot all the time. I just think "screw it" and shoot. I have learned that me and "thinking" while shooting don't get along so well. I'm not always super laid back!!........ after getting back from Indoor Nationals one year a "friend" asked me why I choked and I came fairly close to punching him in the nose. I only shot an X or two below my average but because of his ignorance he thought that was "choking".


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

The Stig has spoken. I hear you fer sure. A little time off, a little maturity,and being around the right people will be super beneficial come Fall (only 6 months away; reminder of April deadline). In the mean time, getting out there and shooting spots, field, and 3D and making good shots will help the time zip by.

I definitely think the Joy of archery is back in me, so keeping my enthusiasm tempered has been the biggest struggle 

It would be fun to see you riled up. Nothing like a Southern Gentleman ready to throw down.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

cbrunson said:


> With all due respect, that sounds like a recipe for inducing target panic. There's a big difference between recognizing a shot window and trying to time shots.


 do search using "shot window". I didn't say you "time your shots", I said you "time the shots that produce X's". "timing your shot", refers to the process I described, an advanced process of having a buddy time your shots and record the shot times that produce X's. it's a process that, when done right, coordinates your release execution to recognize your "shot window" of float and regulates your release execution to work within that window.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> The Stig has spoken. I hear you fer sure. A little time off, a little maturity,and being around the right people will be super beneficial come Fall (only 6 months away; reminder of April deadline). In the mean time, getting out there and shooting spots, field, and 3D and making good shots will help the time zip by.
> 
> I definitely think the Joy of archery is back in me, so keeping my enthusiasm tempered has been the biggest struggle
> 
> It would be fun to see you riled up. Nothing like a Southern Gentleman ready to throw down.


Not going to happen..... I'm physically too old to properly enjoy the adrenalin rush and wired up senses while the conversations with the police afterward were never pleasant. Though I do miss the first two. :aww:


----------



## X_Rings (Apr 3, 2013)

There is only one thing missing in all of this. The power of positive thinking. Know that you are a 300 shooting X killing sob. The only mental game left is the focus of executing the mechanics that you have been programming in practice.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

Read or listen to anything made by Lenny Basham. Don't just read and listen, but do! If u can change the way you think, it's amazing what you can accomplish.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> To be brief..... A big part of my "mental state" for competition is to NOT think about archery. I work my butt off during practice. I try different things in practice. I'm thinking and focusing very hard in practice. Probably too much at times and I have to gear it back and "practice" my tournament "mind set" at times.
> 
> When I go to the tournament I don't think. I simply shoot and chat. I have conversations but I don't get really involved in those conversations, i.e. I don't think about the topic. It's just banter. I don't really "think" about anything. Rude people don't register with me. Loud noises don't make me flinch or jump. Some folks like to try and "get in your head" but it doesn't work with me as I don't pay attention to what they are saying or doing. I may not even realize they are trying to distract me. In other words, I'm in "lala land" and on a good day I'm in a "zone". That place where you can drop X's and then shoot 20 straight inside/out X's. You have shot clean for the entire game and you don't seem to feel any pressure or even notice........... Some folks (Starnes) call it flipping the "duh switch".


I'm going to bring this up to the top again. I just finished my first field season since bow shoulder reconstruction and overall I have been happy with my progress. I have gone from barely being able to hold on a target long enough to get a shot off to being able end the season with a few 2nd place finishes. 

However, I have noticed that a couple of those 2nds could have been better if I did not allow my mental game to fall apart as a result of distractions. I'm not talking about the jittery distractions--I really like shooting with a bit of adrenalin flowing through the veins, but rather the distractions of other shooters getting angry with themselves and kicking the ground causing the dirt to hit my legs, or singing or conversing very loudly behind the shooting line, or the squealing of a 5 year-old who was allowed to accompany his parent on course during a state championship.... These things are getting into my head and any zone I had been able to achieve prior their occurrence flies out the door and my good shots with it... Regular background noises do not seem to create this issue. 

I've tried deep breathing to recenter and refocus, quick meditations, trigger words, imagery, but for the life of me I cannot find the right "duh button" that will shut off inconsiderate fellow archers, and I have come to believe that some may be using this to their advantage. 

I am open to any and all suggestions at this point cuz I really don't like having this ***** in my armor.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Remember that Kevin Costner movie, For the Love of the Game? "Clear the mechanism." It doesn't go silent like in the movie, it goes to ignore. If anything, put yourself in the conditions like you described as much as you can. Have the radio blasting and have someone throw tin cans some where close to you. Condition comes, put yourself in a Check position. Draw, aim and ask yourself if you're "there." If not let down and go again. Wish I had today. Cost me 5 points and I was in the good all up to that dang 29th target. Hear comes a big group to watch me. They were considerate, quiet, but I knew they were watching. I was perfect on, that group in my head, and trying to fire my bow just kept climbing. Tried to correct instead of letting down. Wide open, super nice 35 yard shot and I messed up. I yelled....No profanity though. I regrouped and took revenge on the longer 40 yard 30th target. Got pats on the back at the club house for my 297, but I was still mad at myself. I won there last month with a 290.

Old stories; Me and this guy were blasting away on the practice range, 3D hog set at 25 yards. We put so many arrows in the X ring that the only way we could pull arrows was to pull all at once, 19 arrows if I remember correctly. All well and good, but behind us piled in 15 or more spectators. I never knew they were there until we started to hang our bows. My knees went stupid when the applause came. Practicing indoors. Doug forgets the girl's bow class is to shoot. Doug apologizes and asks if it I'd finish my last set and I agree. I'm about to shoot and Doug yells out; "Girls, here's Sonny, one of our better shooters." Lord! 20 teenage girls watching me. Damn bow wouldn't draw, sights wouldn't settle and me trembling. I let down and let down and managed to X out. Doug helping me pull arrows; "You look a little weak." Should have killed him right there.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2012)

I too suffer from letting background distractions get to me and interrupt my process. After reading Mr. Basham's book, I decided to implement a mantra to start my shot setup. When it's my turn to address the target, this mantra is the cue to start a process that I have practiced many times. 
It goes like this:
1. My family loves me
2. The Lord is on my side
3. I shoot like (insert favorite Archer's name)
In other words, for me, my family doesn't care where the arrow lands and I believe that if the Lord is on my side, I can accomplish what I have worked for. #3 is affirmation and helps me visualize a good shot. 
The very last part of my shot is spent visualizing my wife's beautiful face. This is an image that is ingrained in my brain, makes me happy and calms my nerves. 
After I read about this process, I made it part of my practice routine and it only takes seconds during competition. Those little distractions become insignificant.
This may be less than intermediate but, I'm not afraid of missing anymore and I'm excited to attack the scoring ring.


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I too suffer from letting background distractions get to me and interrupt my process. After reading Mr. Basham's book, I decided to implement a mantra to start my shot setup. When it's my turn to address the target, this mantra is the cue to start a process that I have practiced many times.
> It goes like this:
> 1. My family loves me
> 2. The Lord is on my side
> ...


Well that covers everything u need. The format is great. Anybody can use that format and insert what's important to them in each step. 

Simple, repeatable, keeps the conscious mind busy. If you showed up here, I wouldn't try to get you change anything in that statement. 

Blue X


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

This year was my most consistant year ever, I showed up and quietly won many local 3d shoots and placed in the top 10 4 times in open a by doing one simple game plan.

1. I aimed at every 12 ring dead on.

2. I picked my exact yardage and then added a very little to the guess.

3. I found the spot on the target that I wanted to hit with my binoculars

4. I drew and settled on the spot

5. I ran a smooth firing engine

That is it, regardless of of the tournament or the pressure of the shot I simply did this game plan week after week and I produced good solid scores almost every time. I did have a very few bad scores that did sneak up on me but it only happened three times out of the 40 or so 3d shoots that we attended and each time I failed to just follow the game plan for some stupid reason. In fact I just did it this weekend, and threw a good shooting weekend down the toilet for no reason because I convinced myself to take a risk and shoot some 14's. Of course it didn't work out, and I wasted a awesome shooting day because my shooting was as good as usual but by taking totally risks that resulted in shooting many 5's just sucked the points out of my score.

Many times following my normal game plan feels boring and it takes a while for the score to come alive but by the end of the day the score will be really solid, where this saturday I felt empowered when I shot the first 14 and then I missed the second one and got a 5 and then I got the third one so I was 2 for 3 shooting at them but when I mentally added up what it gave me I only benefitted three points. The first 14 gave me 4 points and the second attempt took 5 away and the third one gave me 4 of them back. Hitting 2 ot of the 3 attempted gave me the confidence to shoot at the next one and I shot out the top for another 5 and now I am in the hole and feeling the need to shoot at more of them to fix the hole that I have dug for myself.

This is the never ending cycle that I watch so many people go through every week at most tournaments and it causes them to doubt themselves really bad, It sucked to not throw up a nice competitive score but at the same time it was a good reminder to me that following my game plan makes for solid shooting.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

montigre said:


> I'm going to bring this up to the top again. I just finished my first field season since bow shoulder reconstruction and overall I have been happy with my progress. I have gone from barely being able to hold on a target long enough to get a shot off to being able end the season with a few 2nd place finishes.
> 
> However, I have noticed that a couple of those 2nds could have been better if I did not allow my mental game to fall apart as a result of distractions. I'm not talking about the jittery distractions--I really like shooting with a bit of adrenalin flowing through the veins, but rather the distractions of other shooters getting angry with themselves and kicking the ground causing the dirt to hit my legs, or singing or conversing very loudly behind the shooting line, or the squealing of a 5 year-old who was allowed to accompany his parent on course during a state championship.... These things are getting into my head and any zone I had been able to achieve prior their occurrence flies out the door and my good shots with it... Regular background noises do not seem to create this issue.
> 
> ...


SIMPLE.

Make a tape recording of LOUD, inconsiderate people.
Throw in a WHINING 5-year old, top of her lungs, ARE WE DONE YET??????
Toss in some random flatuence, or the world's LOUDEST, most inconsiderate BUURRRRP...into the tape recording.
CREATE a custom MIX TAPE of the most annoying, most INCONSIDERATE noises, LOUD conversation, GOSSIP, SMACK talk...you can imagine.

Throw in the RANDOM, SUPER LOUD, PIERCING cell phone RING TONE, as well.

Now,
PRACTICE with this MIX tape,
have someone RANDOMLY turn on the MIX TAPE, via BOOM BOX, so there is NO pattern,
sometimes LOUDER, sometimes not so loud, turning on the MIX TAPE at different spots...to REALLY try and THROW you off your game.

field14 talks about this ALL the time.
PRACTICE under REAL world conditions.
PRACTICE under the conditions that THROW you off your game.

This is SUPER basic training 101 principles.

You TRAIN your WEAK spots, until your WEAK SPOTS are no longer you WEAK spots.

field14 was mostly talking about training in the RAIN,
field14 was mostly talking about training in a cross wind,
field14 was mostly talking about training for uneven footing on a field course...TOES UP, TOES DOWN, sidehill lies, Uphill lies, downhill lies.

Well,
ever go to a state tournament with college kids?
Noise makers, foam pool noodles, clicker devices to throw off the OTHER college team, shooting recurve.

Yup, NASTY..Unsportmanlike conduct. MEAN. They do it.

HOLES in your armor?

Go TRAIN AWAY that hole in your armor.
NO EXCUSES.

YOU are in control of how LARGE a hole is in your armor.
YOU are in control of how many HOLES in your armor.

MENTAL toughness training.
NOW,
THAT belongs in an Intermediate-ADVANCED forum...more for the ADVANCED folks.

DUH switch.

I like that. GREAT name.


----------



## srss (Apr 28, 2012)

I have some kind of mental block to but dont really know what it is. I average 298 to 299 on vegas and 57 or 58x on 5 spot. I have shot several 300s on vegas but can not do it consistantly. First day of indoor nationals this year might have been a little nerves shot a 300 with 55x but the second day was no nerves at all shot my usual 58x. Same thing at local shoots smoetimes i drop an x on the first round, sometimes its in the middle rounds, sometimes its on the last round but i will usually drop one or two. If someone can hit the x 58 times consistantly then there is no reason they should not be able to hit 60 consistantly.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Join the club srss, i'm in your boat also. There is such a small difference in a 58x guy and a 60x guy when you look at the score at the end of the day but in all reality there is a huge difference.

I shoot with a 60x pro shooter and when you compare his shooting to my shooting when I shoot a 58x right next to him shooting a 60x he will have 56 inside out shots that didn't even touch the line where I will have only 52 inside out x's. To me what this is saying is that I had 8 shots that I had a chance of slightly being out and when I shoot a 58 or 59 x one or two of them slightly missed. He only had 4 shots that were on the line and had half as many chances to miss.

For me in the last year I have been working on running totals in my practice sessions where I am not shooting scoring rounds to build confidence and I have had around 4 or 5 weeks where I didn't miss a x. These weeks of shooting around 400 arrows and not missing are giving me a bunch of confidence that I am close to becoming a 60x shooter and confidence is what those guys have and we don't. 

Another thing I am doing on the 3d courses and indoor sessions is simply shooting enough to finally realize the little things that cause misses and when I see or feel one of those things I simply let down instead of sending the arrow to a miss. To me it takes a lot of range time to finally get in enough shooting to realize these little glitches but once you shoot enough to realize them then you can just let down and eliminate those misses from your shooting. I really think this is one of the reasons that i am going a few days without missing now because of these little thing.

Here is one of them:

Sometimes when I come to anchor and settle in on the x my pin is simply off center, it always just centers itself without me trying but if I have to move it over and then start my firing engine this is a shot that produces a miss back over where it started. So if I come to anchor and it settles in off to the side for some stupid reason I just let down and take a breath and then do it again.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've got decent form, execution, equipment and I work hard on my game, but I've come to the conclusion that I'm just not as steady as some of you guys and have to accept it. I shoot much better when I'm in that frame of mind anyway.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

In the past I've noticed in two day 3d tournaments when I don't shoot well the first day I pretty much realize I am out of contention for the big prize. The second day when I have nothing to loose I shoot lights out and score really high. I am recently focusing on just shooting my form and not worrying about the score and my scores improve dramatically. First and or second day. As my form improves along with my float and shot process I am looking forward to the winter Vegas and 5 spot leagues that are sure to pop up. Can't wait to see if I can hold the same concentration on the shot process there and forget about the score.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am reading alot of "treat practice more like a tournament situation" in one form or another. I for one, really like Randy Ulmers way of thinking. A high pressure tournament is exactly that, high pressure. its not the back yard and its not an imaginary pressure practice session. So admit that to yourself. "I am very nervous". Thats step 1. Randy describes it as having a paradoxical effect because you can then summize with yourself that in spite of those nerves you are going to make the best shot you can possibley make. 
Kind of like after I have let down twice on the same shot, by the third time my mindset is "this SOB is going this time, and its going in the &%^&ing middle!"


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

bowtecha said:


> Have you ever read lanny basshams book on mental management named "with winning in mind"?





insideout27 said:


> Read or listen to anything made by Lenny Basham. Don't just read and listen, but do! If u can change the way you think, it's amazing what you can accomplish.


The above is true beyond any expectation I could have imagined.

Biggest positive difference in my game.

Very easy to read.

Very easy to understand.

Very easy to put into practice.

Very easy to see positive results immediately.

One quote from Lanny, which is something most of the good archers in here have already suggested in another way:

"Don't try too hard in competition, try just hard enough."

Think about that. Think again.

IMO - The best $12.95 you will ever spend for competitive sports.

If I may, just one source: http://www.amazon.com/Winning-Mind-...e=UTF8&qid=1410266947&sr=8-1&keywords=bassham


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

CarlV said:


> One quote from Lanny, which is something most of the good archers in here have already suggested in another way:
> 
> "Don't try too hard in competition, try just hard enough."
> 
> Think about that. Think again.


There are two forms of this, mental and physical. Mentally, you don't over think. You have 4 Xs, you don't go for the 5th, you let the 5th come just like the first 4. Physically, you shoot like normal, not drawing harder, not holding harder, not aiming harder, etc.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm reminded of when someone got one of those air horns and bumped a few blasts in the range...never heard it. Well, I did...just didn't realize what it was- thought someone honked their horn in the parking lot. What got me to turn around was the laughing towards the end of my end...got told "you need to go to the hospital- we think your dead"...lol. Apparently everyone but me flinched and turned around....wish I could have that concentration every time on the line.

basically what Alan (Nuts & bolts) mentions is what was done to me when I had issues with line nervousness. A few "friends" would crowd me...toe to heal, trying to have a conversation with me, blowing in ear/neck, running an arrow along the back side...dropping something heavy. now I don't care...with "friends" and get enough irritating kids in the range...the only mental part will be ME against ME.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Fury90flier said:


> I'm reminded of when someone got one of those air horns and bumped a few blasts in the range...never heard it. Well, I did...just didn't realize what it was- thought someone honked their horn in the parking lot. What got me to turn around was the laughing towards the end of my end...got told "you need to go to the hospital- we think your dead"...lol. Apparently everyone but me flinched and turned around....wish I could have that concentration every time on the line.
> 
> basically what Alan (Nuts & bolts) mentions is what was done to me when I had issues with line nervousness. A few "friends" would crowd me...toe to heal, trying to have a conversation with me, blowing in ear/neck, running an arrow along the back side...dropping something heavy. now I don't care...with "friends" and get enough irritating kids in the range...the only mental part will be ME against ME.


PURRFECT.

My coach, the fella years ago who gave me my NFAA Level II course,
this was HIS technique.

I would shoot his bow, first time I was shooting a compound bow.
I had a been taking recurve lessons from him (whole family)
and he said try THIS. 

So I was at full draw, first time shooting a compound bow, wrist strap release
and he would ask...YOU NERVOUS?

I said, nope. He would step closer, and ask again..YOU NERVOUS NOW?
I said...UHHHH, nope.

He took another step, nose 1-inch from my ear....YOU NERVOUS NOW? HOW about NOW?
UMMMMM, nope.

WEll, then FIRE!
Why are you listening to me.
FOCUS on the shot.

Funny man.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

When I moved to Columbus, Ohio in the early to mid 1970's, our indoor leagues were held in the basement of a bowling alley! To make matters worse, on the other side of the wall was an indoor NRA small bore rifle range. The gun club had their league nites the same as our league nights.
So, I shot one league with recurved bow and fingers (with a clicker), and the other one with my home-built Compound bow and a home-built release aid. 
Imagine trying to "hear" your clicker go off with bowling balls bouncing and rumbling over your head and the popping of rifles going off right next to your range? Talk about learning to concentrate and "feel" the shot...cuz you weren't gonna hear that clicker under those circumstances!
Of course then, when the place was quiet on an off night from leagues, you had the bozo next to you clicking his clicker to distract you while YOU were at full draw, too. Get even? Danged straight...I would click my clicker while he/she was at full draw too and watch them flinch when they heard a "click."

Oh but for the fond memories of developing a "mental game."
Comments like, "I'm going to kick your arse today, Tom." My reply? Simple: "Well I wish you well, cuz if you don't, it could be likely that somebody else will, but shoot your "A" game while you are trying." OR, sometimes it was, 'Hope you shoot a personal best, cuz you'll need it today; I'm "feeling it"."


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ron w said:


> do search using "shot window". I didn't say you "time your shots", I said you "time the shots that produce X's". "timing your shot", refers to the process I described, an advanced process of having a buddy time your shots and record the shot times that produce X's. it's a process that, when done right, coordinates your release execution to recognize your "shot window" of float and regulates your release execution to work within that window.


How to do this is contained in my book, "ProActive Archery". It has served me and my students very well over the years.
Google "ProActive Archery", you'll find it right away. Specifically Chapters 26-27. Not rocket science, but a practical and easy approach to determining YOUR "window of opportunity" and what produces the best results for YOU....Just because Chance B holds for 3 seconds, or 5 seconds, or 12, seconds, or 18 seconds, or 6 seconds...doesn't mean YOU can master this (he loves to aim, but we mere mortals cannot focus for more than 7 or 8 seconds before something else comes to mind, ha). Holding LONGER does not mean that you are going to better yourself...just the opposite...the longer you hold, the less likely you are to make a strong, repetitive and accurate shot.
A Man (woman) has got to know their limitations and work within them.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

"Imagine trying to "hear" your clicker go off with bowling balls bouncing and rumbling over your head and the popping of rifles going off right next to your range"

crap that reminds me...I've got to get a different clicker for the TOTS shoot Saturday...completely forgot.


Edit: Duh, no I don't...shooting compound...lol.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Throwing this one back up its that time of year again. Not sure why something so easy has to be so hard, but I know when I achieve my indoor goals everything else will follow.


----------

